# Guppy Birth!



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

My first time with a livebearer, and already a successful breeding (obviously not that hard!). One of my female guppies gave birth 5 days ago! Pretty sweet! I got about 20 or more fry (hard to count) and all still swimmin! I actually got awfully confused about the whole birthing situation. I have had 1 male and 3 female guppy in a 10 gal tank for about a month. They all seemed to be doing well and I noticed one female really balloon out. After about a week or so I noticed the birthing canal start to show itself down by the anus. I had picked up a breeder box and put her in it and waited. Atleast a week and a half of setting her up in her b-box, my wife noticed three babies in the community tank while I was at work. I told her to pull the plants out of the gravel and let them float for fry cover. No more babies that night or the next two days. I am almost certain the other two female in the main tank were not pregnant and maybe the fry swam out of the b-box?? I really was wondering if she was going to have more or what. I went ahead and brought her out of the breeder box and put her back with her friends to see if it was a stress thing. Sure enough 5 days later I had around 20 fry which were all put into the breeder box for protection from adults. How freaking awesome!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

That is great and to feed the fry you can crush up your flake food really, really small.
Good Luck


----------

